# How many days a week do you lift?



## BrutesorGods (May 8, 2014)

This started as a PM to Doc because he seems to know his shit and I noticed is about my age but I started answering a lot of my own questions as I typed it out but not all so figured I'd throw this out here instead. I'm 28, 180 lbs, lifting 4 years or so. I have been busting out 6 workouts a week, 90 minutes to 2 hours a day, for a few months now. Basically push, pull, legs, push, pull, legs, rest. I don't **** around in there either... I work hard (oh and I'm not on gear). The diet could use more meats and less bullshit like cookies and supplements but it's not *that* bad. Anyway by the end of the week I've usually about run myself ragged and I am sick of having low libido, high anxiety, mediocre lifts and just being in a shitty mood in general. I've decided to cut back to 4 days a week with something *like* the cube workout. Maybe some chaos and pain. Will report back the difference in how I feel in a few weeks if anyone is interested.

One question (besides the title) : Could one expect to lift hard 6 days a week on gear (with the goal of gaining relatively lean mass) or is it recommended to stick with 3 to 5 days even while on?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 8, 2014)

I just did the same thing u just explained. Went from 6 Days a week to the cube. I'm relatively big for my height so I didn't want to gain anymore weight but I did!! The 3 days of rest are fukking awesome. Waiting for Monday to come around after two days off is annoying sometimes but it only makes your workouts that much more intense. Been fukking killing it in the gym. The human body can only take so much beating man. Needs rest. And good food. 

 And to your last question about lean mass always comes down to diet. Feed yourself the proper way and u will grow and stay lean.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 8, 2014)

I lift 6 days a week. I am on gear. I like to take naps. I am a bum but I do grow.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 8, 2014)

This advice is for gear or without its also the routine I was on when I was your age and in your situation. 

If your killing it in the gym then 6 days a week sound like too much unless your resting and eating properly.  Doesn't sound like you are.  Also 2 hour work outs have their place but in my experience they just get you in good shape.  If you want to grow you have to eat and rest with the same amount of gusto you have for the steel.   My best gains have been to train each body part once per week.  If your really killing it then you wont be able to do it until next week.  

Example

Sat- Legs Squats etc (always do your legs first that way if you miss something its not legs & your other lifts later in the week will be better because of it)
Sun- Chest, Triceps.  (don't forget dips)
Mon- Back, Biceps, pull ups, rows, 
Tue-  shoulders, traps, calves and delts (all the hard to reach stuff).  You must kill this too don't slack off.

If you must do something on the days off do push ups and dips

Change things up with your training try new things after a few months of this.  Also you anxiety can be attributed to you diet.  Trust me, look into this right away.  It doesn't do you any good to be resting while worrying about everything.


----------



## Yaya (May 8, 2014)

3 or 4 days a week.

Used to be 6 days but I had more time

My best friend who is huge won't go past 4 days and no longer then 45 mins..

He is an animal


----------



## losieloos (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment yaya. Yeah I typically train 4x times a week. However I do go longer than an hour.


Yaya said:


> 3 or 4 days a week.
> 
> Used to be 6 days but I had more time
> 
> ...


----------



## snake (May 8, 2014)

Here's what I've been doing; in and out in about 1 1/2 hr +_

Monday
Flat Bench: 4x15 progressive lbs
Cable Crossovers 3x10
Walk 2.5 miles

Tuesday
Stand caves: 5x15 progressive lbs

Wednesday
Lower cable rows: 4x15 progressive lbs
Lat pulldowns : 3x15 progressive lbs
Walk: 2.5 miles

Thursday
Tri pushdowns: 4x15 progressive lbs
Curl bar military press: 3x15 progressive lbs
Side lateral raises 3x15
Shrugs: 3x15 progressive lbs

Friday
OFF

Saturday
Super Set-
Leg extensions: 4x15 progressive lbs
Slant board squats: 4x15 progressive lbs
Leg curls: 3x15
Standing caves: 5x15 30 sec rest
Seated calves: 2x20 30 sec rest
Walk 2.5 miles

Sunday
Dumbbell curls: 4x10 progressive lbs
Straight bar curls 3x15 progress lbs
Dragon-Flyes: 3x4
Reverse wrist curls: 3x15
Slant board sit ups: 3x15
Wrist curls: 3x15


----------



## DarksideSix (May 8, 2014)

i lift 4 days.  mon, tuesday, Thursday, friday.  Take wednesdays and weekends off.  works great.


----------



## Iron1 (May 8, 2014)

Between the two jobs I have and weekend projects I can only get there 3x/week.


----------



## BrutesorGods (May 8, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I just did the same thing u just explained. Went from 6 Days a week to the cube. I'm relatively big for my height so I didn't want to gain anymore weight but I did!! The 3 days of rest are fukking awesome. Waiting for Monday to come around after two days off is annoying sometimes but it only makes your workouts that much more intense. Been fukking killing it in the gym. The human body can only take so much beating man. Needs rest. And good food.
> 
> And to your last question about lean mass always comes down to diet. Feed yourself the proper way and u will grow and stay lean.



Actually your post is what got me thinking about trying something else. I got into lifting after losing 100+ lbs so I have a tendency to *over* train and be scared of eating too much. Because of this, keeping myself run down and never being able to gain good weight or strength has become the norm for me.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 8, 2014)

4x here 45-hour sessions use to be more often but busy with work and school


----------



## BrutesorGods (May 8, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> This advice is for gear or without its also the routine I was on when I was your age and in your situation.
> 
> If your killing it in the gym then 6 days a week sound like too much unless your resting and eating properly.  Doesn't sound like you are.  Also 2 hour work outs have their place but in my experience they just get you in good shape.  If you want to grow you have to eat and rest with the same amount of gusto you have for the steel.   My best gains have been to train each body part once per week.  If your really killing it then you wont be able to do it until next week.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro... The training part I think I'm finally starting to get down. I *love* lifting and have found that keeping everything worked keeps me limber *but* I don't really make much in strength gains or size gains (can't ever seem to go over 180 lbs without thinking I'm just getting fat/bloated). I oversimplified by lifting routine in my original post. This is it in more detail:
Mon: Front Delt & Triceps (skullcrushers, rope pulldown, close grip bench press, dips, sots press/behind the neck push press) 
Tue: Rear Delt & Biceps (alternating curls, hammer curl, concentration curl, lat pulldown (chins), bent over row)
Wed: Legs (leg curls, leg extensions, front squats, back squats, donkey calf raise, farmers walks)
Thur: Chest (pec deck, dumbbell fly, incline bench, flat bench, dips, rope pull down, maybe throw in some planks or hanging leg raises)
Fri: Back (lat pull down, pendlay row, cable row, some row machine stuff, various curls)
Sat: Legs + (leg curls, leg extensions, front squats, deadlifts, sots press/behind the neck push press, donkey calf raise, farmers walks)
Sun: much needed rest. By this day I'm snapping at my poor girlfriend over stupid shit then trusty ol' Sunday depression sets in. lol

I tend to worry over work and this and that. The job can be pretty stressful but lately I haven't been having to stay more than an hour late too often and I've been getting away with ignoring emails while out (even though I still read em).

The diet though...
Usually wake up with a bowl of raisin bran with 1/2 scoop of whey for good measure. Work out roughly an hour later and then have another scoop of whey post workout. For lunch another hour or so later I usually have something decent at home made by the lady (chicken breast, broccoli and sweet potato OR some sort of chicken/beef casserole with rice and veggies) but she hasn't totally figured out how much food to make me and it's not a lot. Sometimes I just skip lunch, have a vegetable protein meal replacement and then end up devouring cookies and cake or other crap they have around when I get to work. Then I'm stuck there for the rest of the night so it's chicken if I brought it or whatever I can find. A lot of times it's a can of sardines or oysters on top of a can of black eyed peas or spinach. That's just what I keep up there in case I can't get real food.
(now that I write that out it doesn't seem all that bad... I just have an almost-daily tendency to stress out and eat sugary bullshit and then *make up for it* by not eating or eating very little real food. :beaten





Maintenance Man said:


> I lift 6 days a week. I am on gear. I like to take naps. I am a bum but I do grow.



Honestly I'm hoping I can figure out how to do this. I'm thinking the real problem for me is handling stress better. Being an antisocial crabby bastard doesn't help


----------



## JOMO (May 8, 2014)

4 days a week. Might even cut it down to 3 and drop my dedicated arm day friday even after I hit bi's and tri's on mon/tue. Or just replace arms with another chest day. Its my most lagging body part.


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 8, 2014)

I like the 4 days a week and recently I've been splitting shoulders with chest nd back and having an arm day. Keep em short and intense


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 8, 2014)

At 43 years old it doesnt make working out any easier lol.
I try to hit gym 5x week.


----------



## snake (May 8, 2014)

My problem is if I'm not in the gym, I'm finding something else physical to do, e.g. cut the grass, chop some firewood, take care of the farm animals or what ever.

I had a good program over winter that left me with Sunday off. Hit church; home for a hot homemade breakfast; watch my Eagles get pounded and the night game with a beer or two, go to bed and tap the wife. Life was good!


----------



## ken Sass (May 8, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> i lift 4 days.  mon, tuesday, Thursday, friday.  Take wednesdays and weekends off.  works great.


this^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## gymrat827 (May 8, 2014)

4-5, sometimes 1 day is just cardio tho


----------



## woodswise (May 8, 2014)

I lift 4 days for bodybuilding and 1 doing strongman training on Saturdays.  My workouts are typically 45 minutes each for bodybuilding and an hour to hour and a half for strongman.

I also do an hour of aerobics two days per week and an hour of karate on Saturday and sometimes an hour of karate on Tuesdays and Thursdays.

I find the aerobics / karate compliment my weight training and give me good lung and heart capacity and I recover from the weights better while doing them.


----------



## Azog (May 8, 2014)

I am doing 6 days a week currently, with a 7th day hopefully being added in the near future. It really all depends on how you are recovering. While on gear this is easier. Diet, rest and all that plays a major roll here too. I feel great doing 6 days a week right now, and am growing like crazy. Way faster than when I was doing 4 days a week.

Monday: Legs & Calves
Tuesday: Chest & Shoulders & Abs
Wednesday: 10min HIIT (AM) & Back (PM)
Thursday: Legs (lighter, more pump focused) & Calves
Friday: Chest & Shoulders & Abs (more pump focused)
Saturday: Arms
Sunday: 10min HIIT (AM)

I am hoping to add another back session in on Sunday.


----------



## Joliver (May 8, 2014)

I do something every day of the week, except Sunday.  2 ME days, 2 DE days, lagging group rep day, mini-sessions everywhere else. Minis are about 15 minutes.


----------



## AlphaD (May 8, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> i lift 4 days.  mon, tuesday, Thursday, friday.  Take wednesdays and weekends off.  works great.



^^^ Exactly what I have been doing on the 5/3/1 program.  Works perfect for me.


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2014)

Sometimes 4, sometimes 5, sometimes 6. Depends on what type of program I'm running.


----------



## Gt500face (May 9, 2014)

Lift 4-5 days a week.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

For a guy who has lost 100lbs and now wants to gain muscle has to count calories. Figure out you the calories u need to maintain your body weight. Then add 250 calories to that a day and go from there. If that's not enough then go to a 4-500 calorie surplus. That's the only way your gonna slowly gain without getting fat again.


----------



## stonetag (May 10, 2014)

Shoot for six, on days that I feel I can't sustain intensity, I don't go.


----------



## Determined (May 10, 2014)

6 days a week


----------



## TheLupinator (May 10, 2014)

7 days a week. Usually get 1 day off every 2-3 weeks when I sleep through all 3 of my alarms in the morning. Mix between heavy high intensity lifting (1hr) and heavy bag work (1.5-3hrs). Some weeks 5 heavy bag sessions, others 5 lifting sessions. I listen to my body.

Goal is to be able to knock muthafukers out.... and look aesthetic doing it


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 10, 2014)

I like using 3 days a week . I give it all I got those days heavy and hard. I recently started training a newb 3 days a week so I alternate my lift days with his and as I train him I do body weight movements 5 sets to fail . I really am getting solid results just doing push ups dips pull ups and abs on my off days . My lift days seem stronger and I seem to have more energy 

I also take a good amount of time on my lift days and foam roll as well as mobility work before my lifts its been helping a lot also 

good luck


----------



## transcend2007 (May 10, 2014)

I believe that people who have been training for 5 years or more have worked out different numbers of days per week (from 3 - 6 days a week).

I use a trainer and I currently train 5 days a week 1 hour per day.  This works great for me.  However, when I was on my tpp - npp cycle 6 months ago I worked out 6 days for those 3 months.

I believe this is a personal question that changes based on goals and cycle.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 10, 2014)

Presently running DC on a 3-day split. Have recently introduced "feeder workouts" per Rich Piana hitting quads, hammies, calves, bi's and tri's. I do these 5-6 days per week in addition to my DC routine, and they take only 15-20 mins. 

Too soon to speculate results, but the pump feels good.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

i like 5 days a week in the gym


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 10, 2014)

4 on 3 off.


Loos told me I dont grow at the gym...I grow when im resting.

You can put 8 days in the gym....its not gona get you any more jacked quicker.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 10, 2014)

4 days. Also will throw in mini sessions at the house here and there. Bang out some push ups, do something with bands, mob work, etc. 

Also go to yoga 1x per week. Flame on, but I've been going since the New Years and It helps.


----------



## snake (May 11, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> 4 on 3 off.
> 
> 
> Loos told me I dont grow at the gym...I grow when im resting.
> ...



I'd end up with less gains. The day out of the gym is just as important as the days in.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 11, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> 4 days. Also will throw in mini sessions at the house here and there. Bang out some push ups, do something with bands, mob work, etc.
> 
> Also go to yoga 1x per week. Flame on, but I've been going since the New Years and It helps.


I wish i had some free time for some yoga cus i am so fukking stiff and need to work on flexibility bad.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 11, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wish i had some free time for some yoga cus i am so fukking stiff and need to work on flexibility bad.



I have 2 kids and work 60 hrs a week. Got to make time. Now that I'm into it, if I miss a week I notice it big time. Like when you start doing mob work and skip a few sessions. If it came down to it, I'd lift 3 days a week and go to yoga 1. It's become that helpful to me.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 11, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> 4 days. Also will throw in mini sessions at the house here and there. Bang out some push ups, do something with bands, mob work, etc.
> 
> Also go to yoga 1x per week. Flame on, but I've been going since the New Years and It helps.





ECKSRATED said:


> I wish i had some free time for some yoga cus i am so fukking stiff and need to work on flexibility bad.



I actually started boxing bc I was getting so stiff from lifting heavy 6/week.. early 20s and I ached getting outta bed 

Boxing helped a lot with my shoulder & hip flexibility, balance, overall body control, explosive power, gets you light on your feet.. great cardio too


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 11, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I actually started boxing bc I was getting so stiff from lifting heavy 6/week.. early 20s and I ached getting outta bed
> 
> Boxing helped a lot with my shoulder & hip flexibility, balance, overall body control, explosive power, gets you light on your feet.. great cardio too



Before I had kids I'd be at the boxing gym a few days a week. Loved it. Loved sparring, everything. I just don't have time to make the commitment. I've been saying I'm going to put a heavy bag in my garage for a long time now, but I never get around to it.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 11, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Before I had kids I'd be at the boxing gym a few days a week. Loved it. Loved sparring, everything. I just don't have time to make the commitment. I've been saying I'm going to put a heavy bag in my garage for a long time now, but I never get around to it.



Hell ya, there's nothing like some heavy sparring. Now I'm just lucky my gym has a legit 150lb heavy bag I can work on, cause fucck these gyms around me now for $150/month for some dipshit coach who teaches "mma" bc it's the hot new thing... I miss my old ratty boxing gym in Buffalo for $150/yr


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 11, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have 2 kids and work 60 hrs a week. Got to make time. Now that I'm into it, if I miss a week I notice it big time. Like when you start doing mob work and skip a few sessions. If it came down to it, I'd lift 3 days a week and go to yoga 1. It's become that helpful to me.


Yea I have a four year old and a 8 month old and me and my wife both work nights so I can't find time. It's hard enough getting an hour 4 days a week to lift. Some day when the little one gets into school I'll have more time during the day.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 11, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have 2 kids and work 60 hrs a week. Got to make time. Now that I'm into it, if I miss a week I notice it big time. Like when you start doing mob work and skip a few sessions. If it came down to it, I'd lift 3 days a week and go to yoga 1. It's become that helpful to me.



Yoga is the real deal, much harder than it looks. I ran "Yoga for Regular Guys" 2-3x per week for around a year in place of cardio and it benefitted me tremendously. Flexibility, working through aches & pains, elevated heart rate, it's all good. 

Once my kids are out of Uni I may see if I can get Missus Savage to take it back up with me (who doesn't enjoy the view from behind of a nice 'Down Dog' in yoga pants?  )


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 12, 2014)

If your already pretty use to the routine your doing.  Drop some of the higher rep stuff and focus on lifting with the bar.  Squats, Power cleans, Deads, Leg Presses, Bench, 

Do 5 sets of 5 nearly as much as you can lift each lift.

EAT.


----------



## Jada (May 12, 2014)

I workout 4 days, used to be 5 but my wife started talking smack


----------



## Rip (Jun 3, 2014)

5 days/ week. 
One body part per day, except on arm day (Bi's and Tri's).
The order varies occasionally. I generally change everything after about 6 weeks. I keep a log (I carry a log bookend a pen). 
A typical schedule:

Day 1: Chest

Day 2: Back

Day 3: Shoulders

Day 4: Legs

Day 5: Arms

Days 6 & 7:  Eat and Rest

If and when I do abs, I would do them no more than 3 days per week (with at least a day of rest in between each)


----------



## Mr.mak (Jun 4, 2014)

Three days a week


----------



## kindanewtothis (Jun 13, 2014)

3 days a week

Monday: Chest/Back
Wed: Arms/Shoulders
Friday: Legs

I throw in some abs and calves too on off day, and regular jump roping.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jun 18, 2014)

Have my own weights at home since I can't really go to the gym given my work schedule.

I go:
Monday: Chest
Tuesday: Back/Arms
Wednesday: Shoulders
Thursday: Legs
Friday-Sun - rest

If for some reason I am not able to complete the routine I do the big three then restart the cycle.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jun 18, 2014)

I usually hit the gym 4-5x a week.  But I will say my workouts are the most intense at 4 days per week.  Remember your body grows while resting and recuperating.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2014)

I lift 3 or 4 days a week. I try to get to the boxing gym at least once a week, but I would love to go 3 or 4 times. My body, at my age, needs lots of rest. Lifting anymore than 4 days a week for me is counter productive.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm doing this currently while on 2nd cycle. 
3 on 1 off so my w/o and rest days change week to week. 

 Day 1
Chest: compound movements either 6-8 rep range or 10-12
Tris: light weight high rep slow isolation movements focused of full contraction and pump

Day 2
Biceps: compound movements 6-8 reps
Back:  light weight hi rep for pump

Day 3
Legs: comp. mvmnts
Shoulders: light high rep iso

Day 4 off

Day 5:
Triceps: comp movements
Chest: light high rep ISO

Day 6:
Back comp movements 
Bis: light weight ISO

Day 7:
Shoulders: compound movements
Legs: light weight iso

Off

Repeat.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2014)

Yatz when u say bicep and triceps compound movements what exactly do u mean?


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 18, 2014)

For biceps the only ones I guess are close to compound or multi joint movements would be chin-ups and barbell curls.. I guess I do weighted chins on that day and on ISO day I start with them just body weight

For triceps I do close grip bench and weighted Dips


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 18, 2014)

Then on each of those days I throw one or two other movements in with moderately heavy weight for 6-8 reps...


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 18, 2014)

So maybe I misspoke a bit.. Was just trying to do a short outline and compound movements shouldn't of been used across the board. Was told a while back by guy that trains people there were comp bicep movements now I'm seeing by a quick search there really aren't any?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 18, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I lift 3 or 4 days a week. I try to get to the boxing gym at least once a week, but I would love to go 3 or 4 times. My body, at my age, needs lots of rest. Lifting anymore than 4 days a week for me is counter productive.



This is wise, IMO. Listen to your body.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 18, 2014)

Well I used to lift 6 days a week too. But then I stopped lifting so much (at least while not on gear). 

I can grow very well with hitting each major muscle group 1/week. But my smaller muscles are really liking to be hit 2-3 per week. Like arms and calves... I'm doing them all the time, and they love it. 

But right now on tren and test I could literally hit each body part 3 / week and hardly be sore... And still make gains. I just don't have the time.  Excluding legs of course... 1-2/week max.


----------

